# JBL Créature II ouHARMAN KARDON SoundSticks II ou enceintes Mac en général



## InspecteurHarry (1 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Heureux possesseur d'un iMac G5 20" avec iSight intégrée, j'aimerai ajouter des enceintes.

Je ne parviens pas à me décider entre :

les JBL Créature II ouHARMAN KARDON SoundSticks II  ?

Je parle d'un point de vue *uniquement qualitatif* pas sur l'aspect design. 

A moins que quelqu'un ait une autre suggestion pour un budget à peu près identique ?

Merci et bonne journée 

Inspecteur Harry


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2005)

JBL Encounter. Et en plus la couleur est assortie au iMac.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Décembre 2005)

InspecteurHarry a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Heureux possesseur d'un iMac G5 20" avec iSight intégrée, j'aimerai ajouter des enceintes.
> 
> ...



Salut et bienvenu, 

Je te conseillerai les secondes (cf signature) ... bien que ne connaisse pas les JBL ... mon choix c'est fait en discutant un peu sur le forum ... donc essaye de faire une recherche tu vas sûrement retrouver ces threads. 
Sinon un petit tour dans les Avis.
Mais les Harman et les JBL ne sont pas vraiment dans le même budget ...


----------



## InspecteurHarry (1 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'avais fait une recherche mais il y a eu un plantage c'est pourquoi j'ai rédigé ce post... 

J'ai refait une recherche et j'ai effectivement trouvé des infos.

Mon choix va peut-être se porter sur  les ALTEC LANSING FX 6021, un poil plus chères mais qui semblent vraiment faire l'unanimité.

Inspecteur Harry


----------



## len73 (1 Décembre 2005)

Salut  !

Si tu veux mon avis, entre les soundstick II et les creatures, il n'y a pas photo : les soundsticks sont vraiment le meilleur choix !

As-tu écouté les deux ? L'écoute est quelque chose de nécessaire parce que vraiment personnelle !

Mais honnêtement, entre les deux tu n'as pas a hésiter...

Ciao,

Len


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

len73 a dit:
			
		

> Salut  !
> 
> Si tu veux mon avis, entre les soundstick II et les creatures, il n'y a pas photo : les soundsticks sont vraiment le meilleur choix !
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta contribution. J'ai écouté les deux mais jamais dans des conditions de silence satisfaisantes pour vraiment apprécier les différences...

Il faut que je teste les Altec de toute façon, donc j'en profiterai piour refaire un essai avec les é autres.


----------



## IceandFire (5 Décembre 2006)

je voulais savoir si depuis c'est toujours valable au niveau jugement; vos avis perso, pour mettre sur un imac 24"...Merci


----------



## NightWalker (5 Décembre 2006)

Depuis... alors cet &#233;t&#233; j'ai offert les SoundSticks &#224; mes parents. Je dois reconnaitre que le son des SoundSticks est plus critalin, plus clair... d'un autre c&#244;t&#233; les SoundSticks sont deux fois plus chers aussi  Sinon je suis toujours content de mes cr&#233;atures II

Et les deux derni&#232;res enceintes JBL... 

JBL Spot





JBL Spyro





Perso je craquerai bien pour les Spyro


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

elles sont belles  :love: Merci...


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Moi avant je voulais les creatures, mais en voyant ces Spyros je dois avouer que j'adooooooooore ! Le soucis c'est les cables qui font "fer a repasser"...  

PS : A noter que les Spyros sont dispos aussi en blanc !


----------



## DandyWarhol (6 Décembre 2006)

Salut,
j'ai les HARMAN KARDON SoundSticks II, j'ai achet&#233; les JBL &#224; mon p&#232;re donc j'ai pu comparer. Sans h&#233;siter les Harman pour moi! Un bien meilleur son et de bien meilleures basses. 
Accessoirement, je trouve les HARMAN plus belles 

*DW*


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

Bon...je suis pas plus avanc&#233; quoi ! :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Voila les JB Spyro White :





Je crois que je vais me laisser tenter...


----------



## Vondutch (6 Décembre 2006)

Sacré design en tout cas


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Je voulais les crature 2 mais elles me plaisent vraiment celles l&#224; ! Plus que les "spots" !


----------



## NightWalker (6 Décembre 2006)

Une variante de la white


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

A prioris, c'est des coques qui s'interchangent !  Je crois que je vais les acheter plus je les vois plus je suis accro 


*Il adopte un style et un concept totalement nouveaux. JBL Spyro pousse le design et la fonctionnalit&#233; dans une direction totalement nouvelle et offre aux utilisateurs le son le plus innovant du moment. Les haut-parleurs satellites JBL Spyro affichent un design exceptionnel et sont reli&#233;s par des c&#226;bles tissus. JBL Spyro sera tout d&#8217;abord disponible en coloris blanc froid orn&#233; de la griffe des cr&#233;ateurs. JBL Spyro restitue un son pur et puissant dans l&#8217;un des designs les plus &#233;l&#233;gants de la famille des haut-parleurs JBL. Il est compatible avec les Mac et les PC (ordinateurs portables et de bureau), ainsi qu&#8217;avec les lecteurs MP3, les consoles de jeux, les lecteurs de DVD portables, etc... Le syst&#232;me audio JBL Spyro tire profit de la derni&#232;re technologie de haut-parleurs Odyssey&#174; ainsi que des 60 ans d&#8217;exp&#233;rience de l&#8217;entreprise pour offrir un son pur au niveau du haut-parleur m&#233;dial et des r&#233;ponses de basses sensationnelles. Gr&#226;ce &#224; une conception industrielle brevet&#233;e, ces haut-parleurs b&#233;n&#233;ficient d&#8217;un tout petit encombrement et d'une sortie de basses plus importante que la plupart des haut-parleurs de ce type. Le syst&#232;me JBL Spyro peut r&#233;tablir le r&#233;glage du volume tel qu&#8217;il l&#8217;&#233;tait lors du dernier arr&#234;t de l&#8217;ordinateur. Il se sert &#233;galement d&#8217;une interface utilisateur et de touches de volume &#233;l&#233;gantes. Les haut-parleurs satellites affichent une puissance de 6 Watts, le caisson de basses une puissance de 24 Watts.*


----------



## NightWalker (6 Décembre 2006)

Oui c'est bien le cache qui est interchangeable... 

Je vais voir à la Fnac ce weekend, il semblerait qu'ils en ont...


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Oh je suis jaloux, moi j'ai pas de fnac  ! Je vais voir dans les hangard qui servent de magasins chez moi si y'en a... Sinon poste ton avis  !


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

le designer doit &#234;tre Irlandais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  :love:


----------



## thecrow (6 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Une variante de la white



vraiment trop top comme ça... j'adore:love:, mais j'ai mes creatives 5.1 et pour les revendres à un bon prix bonjour....


----------



## Mafsou (6 Décembre 2006)

Wouhouuu, ces enceintes sont sublimes! Il me les faut . Merci pour l'info!!!


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

le design c'est une chose et je suis archi pour !!!  mais faut aussi avoir la qualit&#233; sonore


----------



## Mafsou (6 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> le design c'est une chose et je suis archi pour !!!  mais faut aussi avoir la qualité sonore




Bien sûr! C'est bien pour ça que je viens de faire quelques recherches pour essayer de trouver des tests . Visiblement il n'y a pas encore grand chose, je n'en ai trouvé qu'un, pas très "pro" mais qui donne plutot bonne impression. Pour ceux que cela intéresse, c'est par ici: http://crunchgear.com/2006/11/27/jbl-spyro-speakers-hands-on/ .


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

thanks


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2006)

bon qui les as les spyros ?  :love:


----------



## PawBroon (23 Décembre 2006)

Vu l'amélioration du son sur l'iMac 24 (puissance etc...) est-ce toujours utile de songer à des enceintes pour ce modèle?
Question de postswitch donc désolé si c'est une grosse bonne question conne.


----------



## Mafsou (23 Décembre 2006)

PawBroon a dit:


> Vu l'amélioration du son sur l'iMac 24 (puissance etc...) est-ce toujours utile de songer à des enceintes pour ce modèle?



Ah oui complétement. Les enceintes de l'iMac sont, à mon sens, suffisantes pour une utilisation sans musique ou alors très occasionnellement, mais à titre personnel je suis bien incapable de m'en contenter.

Et pour répondre à IceandFire, je dois récupérer des Spyro en début de semaine prochaine . Petit compte rendu ici dès que possible!


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2006)

:love:


----------



## Vondutch (24 Décembre 2006)

Mafsou a dit:


> Petit compte rendu ici dès que possible!



J'attends ça avant de me décider...

Vivement les premières impressions...


----------



## Souvaroff (24 Décembre 2006)

Moi Personellement j'ai les Deux . Les Soundsticks II sur mon iMac G5 et les Creatures sur l'iBook .. Ben Moi qui suis un bon amateur de musique je prefere significativement les Harman/Kardon .  Je trouve que le son est beaucoup plus clair, Que sur les JBL le son est Largement etouff&#233; par le Caisson de basse... En plus les satellites des JBL son beaucoup plus directionnels que les Soundsticks.

Mais Maintenant je pense que la mode est venue de s'orienter sur des 5.1, 6.1 etc&#8230;


----------



## Mafsou (24 Décembre 2006)

Vondutch a dit:


> J'attends ça avant de me décider...




Quelle pression vous me mettez les gars là :love:.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> bon qui les as les spyros ?  :love:



J'ai craqu&#233; quand je les ai vus &#224; la Fnac... 

J'ai pris les white. Perso je trouve que la dynamique est meilleure que les cr&#233;atures, mais pour la puret&#233; du son, c'est encore un peu en dessous des Sounds Sticks...

En revanche, contrairement aux "Spots", la coque n'est pas interchangeable...


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Décembre 2006)

Je vais les prendre pour Noel , les Spyros :love:


----------



## alpha281189 (25 Décembre 2006)

voial je suis l'heureus propri&#233;taire d'un imac 24 ' depuis deux semaines et je trouve que les hauts parleurs interne de l'imac en plus de ne pas etre tr&#233;s puissant manque vraiment de basse  .
j'ai essay&#233; d'ancien altec lansing mais le t&#233;m&#233;phone illimit&#233; a cot&#233; de ma freebox me pose des probl&#232;mes de gr&#233;sillement continue .
donc voila ca serait cool si vous pouviez me conseillez des hauts parleur 2.1 avec blindage magn&#233;tique d'un bon rendu sonart y compri les bass et pour pas trop cher apr&#233;s les 2300 euros de l'imac mes parents sont pas trop d&#233;pensez a investir encore dans le syteme alors 75 euros sera le grand maximum merci d'avance


Bon, on ne va pas multiplier les topics sur le m&#234;me sujet, un seul suffira bien, j'y fusionne ta question !


----------



## mfay (25 Décembre 2006)

Beuark, 

Laissez tomber cette mode idiote du mini-caisson de basse pour micro. Un caisson de basse, ce doit être GROS (et même très gros).

Pour l'instant le seul système HP micro qui me plaise, c'est ça :


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je vais les prendre pour Noel , les Spyros :love:





Je les ai depuis 15 minutes et c'est du pur bonheur :rose:


----------



## Vondutch (26 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je les ai depuis 15 minutes et c'est du pur bonheur :rose:



Veinard


----------



## IceandFire (27 Décembre 2006)

le p&#232;re no&#235;l est tr&#232;s gentil cette ann&#233;e... :love: h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> le père noël est très gentil cette année... :love: héhéhéhé




Ce n'est pas réelement pour moi


----------



## IceandFire (27 Décembre 2006)

ah moi si


----------



## NightWalker (28 Décembre 2006)

Alors ??? qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Alors ??? qu'en penses-tu ?





Moi ? C'est des bombes :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Alors ??? qu'en penses-tu ?



incroyable :king: :love:


----------



## zigouiman (6 Janvier 2007)

J'ai des JBL Creature II et c'est tr&#232;s satisfaisant pour regarder des films sur son Mac. 

Le son manque carr&#233;ment de m&#233;dium (le gros d&#233;faut), et il y a une r&#233;sonance de la caisse en plastique sur certaines basses. Malgr&#233; cela, ce sont des HP clairement adapt&#233;s pour une utilisation mini home-cin&#233;ma sur son ordi  

Pour une utilisation musicale de qualit&#233; ou audiophile, passez votre chemin, ce produit n'est tout simplement pas la hauteur mais vu le prix, ce n'est pas ce que je lui demande. 

Pour la musique, la comparaison avec des Cabasses de salon donne l'impression d'&#233;couter un radio-cassette walt dysney !    Mais faut pas se faire d'illusation avec des machins aussi petits &#224; un prix aussi bas. D'ailleurs pour une utilisation haute-fid&#233;lit&#233; je ne suis pas certain que les Harman Kardon soient au niveau non plus. Ca ne remplacera jamais un vrai ampli avec de vraies enceintes, mais c'est moins compact, c'est clair. C'est pour &#231;a que je ne suis pas s&#251;r que &#231;a vaille la peine d'investir bcp d'argent dans ce genre d'&#233;couteurs d'appoint.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Janvier 2007)

zigouiman a dit:


> D'ailleurs pour une utilisation haute-fidélité je ne suis pas certain que les Harman Kardon soient au niveau non plus. Ca ne remplacera jamais un vrai ampli avec de vraies enceintes, mais c'est moins compact, c'est clair.


C'est une question de prix... difficile de comparer les petits JBL/Harman Kardon avec une Cabasse. Ceci dit, l'ayant offert à mes parents, les Sound Sticks sont vraiment fabuleux pour 200



zigouiman a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je ne suis pas sûr que ça vaille la peine d'investir bcp d'argent dans ce genre d'écouteurs d'appoint.


Personnellement ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faut voir. C'est mon rêve d'avoir un auditorium avec de superbes équipements HiFi. Mais quand on habite dans un appartement, c'est largement suffisant. Ne serait-ce que pour le voisinage


----------



## Mafsou (6 Janvier 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Mais quand on habite dans un appartement, c'est largement suffisant. Ne serait-ce que pour le voisinage




Hum, c'est clair... Je vis dans un p'tit appart et je me suis fait plaisir l'année dernière avec un véritable ensemble home ciné avec ampli 7*120W, enceintes JAMO, caisson digne de ce nom etc. Et en général, quitte à regarder un bon film chez soi, autant se faire plaisir en poussant un minimum le son, et du coup je me force à ne faire ça que l'apres midi ou en tout début de soirée, par respect pour les voisins... Du coup, ba c'est mon p'tit kit JBL à 130 euros branché sur l'iMac qui fonctionne 10 fois plus souvent que mon système audio qui m'a couté la peau des fesses....  Bref, ne pas trop négliger les petites enceintes .


----------



## zigouiman (6 Janvier 2007)

En m&#234;me temps pour &#233;couter des MP3 &#224; 250 kb, c'est largement suffisant, c'est vrai.  

Mais bon &#233;couter mes CD sur mes Creature, c'est vraiment tr&#232;s frustrant. C'est vrai qu'il faut trouver la bonne utilisation mais transformer son ordi en cha&#238;ne hifi avec ce genre de petit matos, honn&#234;tement c'est pas terrible&#8230; Comme dans ma maison, le mac est &#224; l'&#233;tage, c'est juste un compromis acceptable.

&#192; cot&#233; de mes vieilles Cabasse Chaloupe et de mon ampli et lecteur CD/DVD NAD, &#231;a fait piti&#233;&#8230; autant s'acheter un bon casque Sennheiser ou Akg &#224; 100 euros :rateau: D'ailleurs &#224; ce propos, sur un bon matos, m&#234;me &#224; faible volume, le son est clair, dynamique et donne tous les d&#233;tails du spectre.

Par exemple, j'ai achet&#233; le CD d'Oxmo Puccino qui a son terrible sur les Cabasse, une merveille, mais sur les Creature, c'est mou, le son accoustique et electo jazz ne rend rien du tout. Pas besoin d'&#234;tre perfectionniste pour s'en rendre compte. C'est pas du tout &#233;quilibr&#233;, l'avantage c'est que &#231;a "gomme" les d&#233;fauts des fichiers MP3, mais sur un bon matos de salon, &#231;a ce pardonne pas, aucun MP3 ne vaut la qualit&#233; du CD.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Janvier 2007)

Bah... si javais 1000  à dépenser pour une paire d'enceintes, je prendrais plutôt les Beolab 4...


----------



## Mafsou (7 Janvier 2007)

J'imagine que la qualité sonore doit être excellentissime, mais perso le design j'accroche pas trop...

La même chose en forme de Spyro messieurs de chez B&O?!? :love: (Et accessoirement un poil plus abordable ça serait sympa aussi j'trouve, tant qu'à faire  )


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Janvier 2007)

Perso, j'ai mis ça /Users/julespaulin/Desktop/ZZ46614062.jpg
sur imac g5 20" et j'ai rien rajouter à mon 24"; je trouve qu'il rend pas si mal que ça comme ça !

Bon, faut dire que mon g5 est au salon et qu'il fait office de méda center, donc, les Soundsticks II sont plus à propos comme ça !

Pour moi, les soundsticks sont fabuleuses pour un salon de 8 sur 5 m, ça suffit pour faire du bruit ! J'ai ma chaaîne hifi avec ma borne airport au cas où ....

Par contre, les modèles nouveaux sont pas mal du tout ! Merci à vous de les montrer !


----------



## zigouiman (7 Janvier 2007)

Le soundsticks sont quand m&#234;me 2x plus cher que les creative !!!&#8230;enfin si on n'a le budget pourquoi h&#233;siter. Mais 200 euros dans des enceintes d'ordi c'est pas donn&#233; ! 

A peine plus cher, il a aussi les Altecs &#224; 249 euros :







et les Jamo i300 &#224; 279 euros moins design s&#251;rement :





Quant aux Bang & Olufsen, leur matos est une merveille mais le prix est inaccessible ! Je donnerais quand m&#234;me bien 10 euros pour &#233;couter &#231;a ! :rateau: 

Y'a aussi les Eclipse &#224; 600 euros (pas cher non plus, hein ?)





et puis encore les Focal-JMLab Sib XL 2.1 &#224; 500 euros ou les Klipsch iFi 2.1 &#224; 399 euros
Chez Bose, il y a les superbes Companion5 &#224; 449 euros et les Compagnon 3 &#224; 299 euros.






Pour r&#233;sumer ce cruel dilemne, les Harman Kardon sont superbes mais je crois que &#231;a vaut le coup d'essayer les Altec ou les Jamo i300 et surtout les Bose au cas o&#249;&#8230;
Si on n'a pas de cha&#238;ne hifi, &#231;a vaut peut-&#234;tre bien le coup d'investir dans du tr&#232;s bon matos et d'y mettre le prix&#8230;&#160;dans ce cas j'irais chez Bose, mais rien ne remplace une vraie &#233;coute.

Finalement, les Creative II m&#234;me avec le caisson de basse, elles sont tout juste mieux que Apple Pro Speaker (superbes petites enceintes Harman Kardon des iMac qu'on trouve encore &#224; 50 euros sur eBay)


----------



## NightWalker (7 Janvier 2007)

zigouiman a dit:


>


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## corloane (7 Janvier 2007)

écouté à la Mac expo, pas terrible pour le prix, autant un vrai système hifi (il y avait en plus  un caisson de grave qui rajoutait un déséquilibre attroce)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2007)

corloane a dit:


> écouté à la Mac expo, pas terrible pour le prix, autant un vrai système hifi (il y avait en plus  un caisson de grave qui rajoutait un déséquilibre attroce)



Je ne suis pas certain que le contexte d'Apple Expo permette de se faire la moindre idée de la qualité sonore d'un jeu d'enceintes, y faire une balance son dans un tel volume et au milieu d'un tel bruit ambiant doit être une telle gageure que même mister Phelps himself y renoncerait :sick:


----------



## mfay (8 Janvier 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Bah... si javais 1000  à dépenser pour une paire d'enceintes, je prendrais plutôt les Beolab 4...


Pas du tout confiance dans B&O. Quitte à mettre de l'argent dans la HiFi, autant choisir de vrais grandes marques de HiFi, il y en a même pleins de françaises : YBA, Microméga, Jadis, Kora, Atoll, Icos, Audiomat, ...


----------



## iBapt (8 Janvier 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Bah... si javais 1000 &#8364; &#224; d&#233;penser pour une paire d'enceintes, je prendrais plut&#244;t les Beolab 4...



Excellent choix, je suis FAN, pour avoir utilis&#233; et utiliser en ce moment du mat&#233;riel B&o (qui ne m'appartient pas) et conna&#238;tre pas mal de monde autour de moi qui en a, c'est vraiment une sensation incroyable que d'utiliser du matos B&o...

La simple faite de ma&#238;tre un CD dans une cha&#238;ne B&o est une exp&#233;rience de la Hi Fi que l'on ne retrouve nulle part ailleurs, on a des frissons:
- en mettant un CD ou DVD dans la cha&#238;ne (les vitres qui s&#8217;ouvrent, les touches tactiles, le bras articul&#233; qui va chercher les CD &#224; la vitesse d'une voiture de course&#8230,
- en &#233;coutant un CD (un son incroyable et d'une puissance bluffant vu la taille des enceintes) ou regardant un DVD (image incroyable des TV et syst&#232;mes Hi Fi int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; la TV incroyables, rien &#224; voir avec les HP de 5watts des Flat Panel des concurrents)
- et m&#234;me &#233;teint c&#8217;est beau.

En ajoutant &#224; cela une fiabilit&#233; &#224; toute &#233;preuve, j'ai dans mon entourage des personnes qui ont des TV ou Hi Fi de pr&#232;s de 30 ans qui fonctionnent parfaitement... oui c'est vrai... 

Il faut pas oublier que le mat&#233;riel B&o est exclusivement fabriqu&#233; au Danemark, avec des gens bien pay&#233;s et avec un savoir faire incroyable, d'o&#249; le prix un peu plus &#233;lev&#233;, mais justifi&#233;.

Comme Apple, ils ont souvent &#233;norm&#233;ment d'avance sur les concepts du futur, ce qui leur vaut tr&#232;s souvent, de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re qu'Apple, une certaine incompr&#233;hension de la part des gens...

Voila j'adore


----------



## NightWalker (8 Janvier 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> Excellent choix, je suis FAN, pour avoir utilisé et utiliser en ce moment du matériel B&o (qui ne m'appartient pas) et connaître pas mal de monde autour de moi qui en a, c'est vraiment une sensation incroyable que d'utiliser du matos B&o...



Tu vas arrêter oui...    déjà que je commence à me poser des questions entre acheter un MacBook ou me faire plaisir avec une paire de B&O... :love:


----------



## iBapt (8 Janvier 2007)

&#192; ta place, je n'h&#233;siterais pas...   en m&#234;me temps j'ai d&#233;j&#224; le MacBook, me reste plus que les enceintes B&o ou alors des enceintes plus modestes et une TV Lcd ou un iMac 24 en guise de TV... j'h&#233;site aussi...   et comme d'hab, je vais mettre plusieurs ann&#233;es &#224; me d&#233;cider , c'est dur...  ah, si j'&#233;tais riche, je ne me poserais pas toutes ces questions de pauvre...


----------



## Mafsou (8 Janvier 2007)

Si seulement tous les pauvres pouvaient hésiter entre une TV LCD ou un iMac 24....


----------



## iBapt (8 Janvier 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> &#192; ta place, je n'h&#233;siterais pas...   en m&#234;me temps j'ai d&#233;j&#224; le MacBook, me reste plus que les enceintes B&o ou alors des enceintes plus modestes et une TV Lcd ou un iMac 24 en guise de TV... j'h&#233;site aussi...   et comme d'hab, je vais mettre plusieurs ann&#233;es &#224; me d&#233;cider , c'est dur...  ah, si j'&#233;tais riche, je ne me poserais pas toutes ces questions d&#233;biles...





Mafsou a dit:


> Si seulement tous les pauvres pouvaient h&#233;siter entre une TV LCD ou un iMac 24....



T'as r&#233;agi avant que je modifie mon post, en y r&#233;fl&#233;chissant juste apr&#232;s, je me suis dit que c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s con ce que j'ai dit...  &#231;a change pas de d'habitude... :love:


----------



## Mafsou (8 Janvier 2007)

On avait bien compris le sens, pas d'souci!


----------



## TrafficDeCouenne (1 Avril 2007)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, j'ai publié sur mon blog un test des JBL encounter...

Elles se marient très bien avec mon ipod et mon macbook 


 Le test

J'ai essayé de les tester avec tous les styles de musique à ma disposition (dans la limite de l'écoutable quand même!) et j'ai pris une dizaine de photos...

Signalez moi les fautes d'orthographe!


----------



## zigouiman (1 Avril 2007)

TrafficDeCouenne a dit:


> Pour ceux que cela int&#233;resse, j'ai publi&#233; sur mon blog un test des JBL encounter...



Merci pour ce test&#8230; objectif ?  
Disons que la comparaison avec un casque Sennheiser au m&#234;me prix me para&#238;t irr&#233;aliste. Je peux t'assurer qu'il y a un monde entre mon (vieux) casque HD570 (qui est loin d'&#234;tre le top de la gamme) et mes JBL creature II. Et pour m&#234;me pas 100 euros (en plus c'est un vieux mod&#232;le maintenant).

Mais je ne doute pas que les "Encounter" soit mieux que les creature&#8230; enfin c'est comme comparer Galatica avec Star Trek !


----------



## DarKastor (3 Avril 2007)

Grâce à la semaine "d'essai" de la FNAC J'ai testé chez moi les JBL créatures, les Altec Lansing FX et les harman/kardon SS.II. 
 Constat: même avec un voile devant chaque paires (enfin, plutôt 2.1), les harman sont de loin les meilleurs. 
H/K a apparemment eu une démarche vraiment hi-fi et a préféré investir le coût d'une télécommande, par exemple, dans la qualité des composants.

 Cet paire de H/K transforme mon Mac en une vraie petite chaîne HI-FI! pour le bureau ou la maison.
(J'espère savoir de quoi je parle puisque je prétend être un audiophile)


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2007)

Je ne crois pas qu'elles soient encore vendues, mais j'ai les JBL Invaders 4.1
Elles ne sont plus sur le site JBL je crois



> Nombre de canaux	4.1
> Puissance totale	80 Watts RMS
> Réponse en fréquence	40 Hz à 20 kHz
> Rapport signal / bruit	85 dB









J'en suis très satisfait, depuis 3 ans.
J'ai toujours pas compris comment connecter les 4 satellites au Mac, je ne sais même pas si c'est possible. Vous avez des idées ?


----------



## NightWalker (3 Avril 2007)

Heuuu... normalement les satelittes communiquent avec la caisson non ? et on branche la caisson au Mac...


EDIT : j'ai trouv&#233; l&#224; qu'il faut une carte audio qui dispatch en 4 voies au lieu de dupliquer les 2 voies en 4 voies... Je pense que dans ce cas l&#224; il faut utiliser la sortie optique.


----------



## Marmus (4 Avril 2007)

Je suis tombé sur ce forum un peu par hasard, en cherchant un test des Harman Kardon Soundsticks : je cherche des enceintes 2.1 pour mon Macbook, mais j'hésite entre les H/K et les JBL Encounter. 
J'aimerai savoir si il y aurait des personnes les ayant essayé toutes les deux, histoire d'avoir un avis 

Merci d'avance, et bonne nuit


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Heuuu... normalement les satelittes communiquent avec la caisson non ? et on branche la caisson au Mac...
> 
> 
> EDIT : j'ai trouvé là qu'il faut une carte audio qui dispatch en 4 voies au lieu de dupliquer les 2 voies en 4 voies... Je pense que dans ce cas là il faut utiliser la sortie optique.



Je vais donc attendre d'avoir autre chose qu'un Mac Mini  merci pour le lien, je ne le connaissais pas


----------



## manucosma (6 Avril 2007)

rapport qualité / prix/ design les jbl duets sont impeccables
tu veus un bon son ? investit plutot dans une bonne chaine Hi-Fi


----------



## teo (16 Avril 2007)

J'ai trouvé mon bonheur comme enceintes dans ma chambre et ma cuisine, en appoint.
Les Miglia Diva 2.1.

Le son est surprenant, les petits satellites sont directifs (presque trop), le caisson discret et puissant, pour brancher mon ipod en cuisinant ou écouter des podcasts France Inter ou regarder un film sur mon portable dans ma chambre c'est nickel, le design est plaisant (même si l'aspect alu est un peu trop brillant à mon goût). Et à ce prix là je suis ravi 






Elles sont passées de 69.99 à 27.99 chez PCCity, boulevard St Germain. J'en ai acheté 2 boites pour moi, plus 1 pour un pote.



			
				Enceintes 2.1 miglia a dit:
			
		

> Aluminium design
> Puissance totale 12 watts RMS (2x3+6 [Caisson])
> Excellente qualité de son
> Gestion des basses
> ...


----------



## Chang (13 Mai 2007)

mfay a dit:


> Beuark,
> 
> Laissez tomber *cette mode idiote du mini-caisson de basse* pour micro. Un caisson de basse, ce doit être GROS (et même très gros).



+ 1000

Le caisson de basse pour des systemes destines a de l'ecoute loisir/ordinateur c'est quand meme l'arnaque du siecle, a mon humble avis ... 

Plus je croise de gens qui achetent ces systemes x.1 plus j'entends la meme chose. Les basses sont importantes, "y'm'faut des basses" ... que reste-t-il a la presence des aigus quand ces derniers sont bouffes par un pseudo caisson de basse qui en fait ne sert qu'a reconforter/flatter l'oreille de l'auditeur.

Perso j'ai opte pour des Edifier, marque qui monte et honnete. J'ai paye ma paire d'enceintes 40 euros (en Chine, donc surement un poil plus en France, pas tant de difference dans ce genre de domaine en general) et aucun regret. Pas de design de fou, une petite imitation bois qui fait qu'elle sont sympas quand meme. Reglages des basses tout de meme, mais je laisse souvent au milieu. Et petit detail, je peux y brancher deux sources audio en meme temps, et ca c'est bien.

Les aigus sont presents, ont les entends bien, pour une fois ... Pour une utilisation sur un Macbook, avec un Ipod ou sur un lecteur de DVD c'est tres satisfaisant. Pour le DVD comme l'utilisation avec Ipod, c'est pour une utilisation dans un salon de 10x6m avec facile 4m de plafond, mais elles tiennent le coup.

Bref, j'aurai pu faire court en disant :"les basses c'est bien mais et les aigues alors ?"

Encore une fois, ce n'est que mon avis .. faites comme vous voulez ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

Bon ! je garde mon vieil ampli Philips (achet&#233;, neuf en 1970) et sa paire d'enceintes Siare (achet&#233;es la m&#234;me ann&#233;e, mais d'occaze, HP remplac&#233;s vers 1985/86) branch&#233;s au cul de mon Mac via un iMic, le son est meilleur que tout ce que j'ai entendu de "sp&#233;cial pour ordi" ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es. :rateau:


----------



## imacg5mortel (13 Mai 2007)

je me pose exactement cette question et j'ai regard&#233; les tests de ilounge mas j'hesite encore!!!
Il y a aussi les harman play+go qui m'attirent!!!!
Votre avis?
Thanks!!


----------



## davdenice (19 Mai 2007)

Salut ! 
Je suis à la recherche d'enceintes pour mon Macbook.
Vous pensez que cela peut faire l'affaire? : http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/Amplis/Fatman_iTube.html   :love: :love: :love: 

D'après ce que je sais, on peut y brancher un lecteur de CD. Vous pensez que je peux y brancher le Mac via la sortie casque de ce dernier ?


----------



## poussinfou (20 Mai 2007)

bonjour,
j'arrive un peu tard sur ce forum, mais je viens de switcher cette semaine sur imac24, et d'installer ce soir les *harman/kardon soundsticks II*. ... un DVD puis un CD...

Pour tous ceux qui se posent encore la question : elles sont excellentes. ie aigus et médiums très bien étagés, basses à souhaits, sans exagération, profondes et musicales (cela change des enceintes qui font du bruit et qui "tapent" sec). à la fois puissantes, plus riches, plus nettes, plus claires que la concurrence. 
Après l'essai de tout ce qui se fait ou presque de 100 à 450euros en 2.1 (fnac, surcouf, iconcept, etc) je trouve leur rapport qualité/prix très bon. (168 --> 199 euros sur le net).
Ecouter bien n'est pas écouter fort ! (si les vendeurs pouvaient le comprendre )

*Des enceintes pour tous ceux qui recherchent la qualité avant tout*. L'esthétique si l'on aime, est la cerise sur le gateau ! 
à bientôt


----------



## Php21 (20 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> JBL Encounter. Et en plus la couleur est assortie au iMac.



100 % d'accord.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2007)

Les Spyro sont top, j'ai craqu&#233;, enfin on a craqu&#233; pour moi :love:  elles vont aussi bien sur l'imac 24" que sur le macbook...:style:  et quel son !!! impressionnant pour ces petites b&#234;tes


----------



## Gatika (11 Juin 2007)

J'aimerais savoir si vous avez pris des enceintes pour accomagnez votre mac et si votre mac a quelque peu réduit votre chaine stéréo en qualité d'objet de décoration  

Personnelement j'ai commandé ce week end ce petit objet : 
Enceintes Harman Kardon Soundsticks II 2.1


----------



## whereismymind (11 Juin 2007)

Je me suis achet&#233; des DynAudio BM5-A (Je fais de la musique) donc pas de doute que ma chaine HIFI ne me sert plus &#224; grand chose vue le son que &#231;a me sort 
D'ailleurs je dirai m&#234;me pas que c'est devenu un objet de d&#233;coration mais plut&#244;t un ramasse poussi&#232;re !!

Harman Kardon, tr&#232;s bon choix, j'adore cette marque.


----------



## Macounette (11 Juin 2007)

Gatika a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si vous avez pris des enceintes pour accomagnez votre mac et si votre mac a quelque peu réduit votre chaine stéréo en qualité d'objet de décoration
> 
> Personnelement j'ai commandé ce week end ce petit objet :
> Enceintes Harman Kardon Soundsticks II 2.1


J'ai les mêmes... elles sont top  :love:


----------



## omni (11 Juin 2007)

Je suis content que tu poses cette question  En effet, bien qu'encore sans mac, je réfléchis à une refonte total du "multimédia" chez moi, et ce depuis que j'ai découvert MAC ET APPLE.
Du coup, je me suis interrogé sur la possibilité d'écouter ma musique depuis le PC mais surtout sur la possibilité de diffuser cette musique partout dans la maison sans avoir une mulitude de fils qui risuqerait de briser mon ménage .
Donc après lecture de nombreux forums et post : Imac + borne airport express = possible.
puis audioengine 5.
Voilà donc où j'en suis et voilà pourquoi je vais suivre avec attention ce fil...

Merci


----------



## Jigsaw (11 Juin 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> J'ai les mêmes... elles sont top  :love:



Moi aussi j'ai les mêmes...6 mois déja et aucun problème à l'horizon. Que du bonheur.

Tres bon achat


----------



## lilomine (11 Juin 2007)

Allo,

Je veux m'acheter égallement des haut parleurs qui iront esthétiquement avec mon nouveau Imac 20''. (Blanc, transparent, argent...)

J'attends donc les suggestions.

Merci!


----------



## iShin (11 Juin 2007)

J'ai un kit 2.1 Altec Lansing 621.
Un très bon produit qui ira très bien avec mon MacBook Pro.


----------



## Gatika (11 Juin 2007)

Jigsaw a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai les mêmes...6 mois déja et aucun problème à l'horizon. Que du bonheur.
> 
> Tres bon achat



Que de belles paroles rassurantes et enthousiasmantes


----------



## Gatika (11 Juin 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> J'ai les mêmes... elles sont top  :love:



Ce sont les enceintes "carlo le poulpe" aka l'ami de bob l'éponge (je suis un fan ) 

Niveau volume ca pousse assez fort ?


----------



## jlr (13 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir,

Que pensez-vous des BOSE companion 3 série II ? pour utilisation Garageband et logic express

Merci


----------



## Souvaroff (13 Juin 2007)

Gatika a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si vous avez pris des enceintes pour accomagnez votre mac et si votre mac a quelque peu r&#233;duit votre chaine st&#233;r&#233;o en qualit&#233; d'objet de d&#233;coration
> 
> Personnelement j'ai command&#233; ce week end ce petit objet :
> Enceintes Harman Kardon Soundsticks II 2.1



Tr&#232;s bon Produit&#8230; Exellent meme&#8230; Enfin c'est du Harman&#8230;
Je les ai depuis 5 ans&#8230; toujours branch&#233;s&#8230; & c'est Extra !


Gatika a dit:


> Ce sont les enceintes "carlo le poulpe" aka l'ami de bob l'&#233;ponge (je suis un fan )
> 
> Niveau volume ca pousse assez fort ?


Ca pousse&#8230;  & c'est encore mieux si le caisson est pr&#232;s d'un mur&#8230; ca fait retour du son & c'est extra pour les basses&#8230;
Je l'avais une fois au milieu de la piece et la par contre, ca sonne pas pareil&#8230;

Mais si on est amateur de Tr&#232;s grosses basses, les Creatures de JBL son extra &#8230;(je les ai offertes a mon cousin&#8230; & ca bourrine)


----------



## whereismymind (13 Juin 2007)

Les BOSE sont très bien de façon générale pour une écoute de qualité mais je dirai que ce ne sont pas des enceintes de mix si c'est pour bosser sérieusement du son.


----------



## yzykom (13 Juin 2007)

J'ai choisi de brancher mon Mac sur ma cha&#238;ne hi-fi (ampli et CD Marantz & enceintes artisanales avec HP Audax) ce qui me permet 1&#176; de b&#233;n&#233;ficier d'un son de grande qualit&#233; en sortie d'iTunes (ou d'en constater les limites), 2&#176; de garder l'habitude d'&#233;couter de vrais disques (et l&#224;, c&#244;t&#233; qualit&#233;, &#231;a reste le jour et la nuit avec les fichiers mp3/aac quoi qu'on en pense et pas besoin d'&#234;tre audiophile pour s'en apercevoir)  

J'ai fait ce choix car je me doutais bien que si je branchais des mini enceintes, j'aurais fait comme la plupart : j'aurais d&#233;laiss&#233; ma cha&#238;ne, me serais content&#233; du son des mini syst&#232;mes (&#224; la qualit&#233; parfois &#233;tonnante, je l'admets) et je m'y serais habitu&#233;. Et bien s&#251;r je serais pass&#233; &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'une qualit&#233; encore meilleure finalement. Voil&#224;. :rose:

pour bosser du son, je dirais : carte son externe et chaine hifi ou m&#234;me syst&#232;me de monitoring (selon budget et but vis&#233


----------



## lynx_es (13 Juin 2007)

J'ai les altec lansing FX6021 depuis environ 2 ans, superbre et bon son! Faut juste regler les basses qui sont un peu trop fortes a mon gout! En tout cas un super design!


----------



## Gatika (15 Juin 2007)

Voila elles sont installées   c'est vrai que ca pousse fort   pour des petits sticks de rien du tout. Merci à XM-dm de m'avoir aidé pour mon petit soucis du d'installation  

Je suis pleinement satisfait et surtout d'avoir mis en veille les enceintes intégrées du mac pro qui sont vraiment minables (ca le faisait pas du tout  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

Gatika a dit:


> Voila elles sont installées   c'est vrai que ca pousse fort   pour des petits sticks de rien du tout. Merci à XM-dm de m'avoir aidé pour mon petit soucis du d'installation
> 
> Je suis pleinement satisfait et surtout d'avoir mis en veille les enceintes intégrées du mac pro qui sont vraiment minables (ca le faisait pas du tout  )



Il n'y a pas d'enceintes intégrées, sur un MacPro, juste un haut-parleur de secours, c'est pas pareil !


----------



## Pennes (15 Juin 2007)

Moi c'est un kit 2.1 de chez creative (t2900 je crois) que j'ai depuis 4 ans environ, il est plus en vente !

Il fonctionne toujours aussi bien !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

Pennes a dit:


> Moi c'est un kit 2.1 de chez creative (t2900 je crois) que j'ai *depuis 4 ans environ*, il est plus en vente !
> 
> *Il fonctionne toujours aussi bien* !



Oh, t'as pas le record ! Moi, au cul de mon PowerMac, j'ai un ampli Philips et une paire d'enceintes Siare achet&#233;s en ... septembre 1970 (l'ampli neuf, mais les enceintes, d'occaze) :rateau:

Ah, oui, j'oubliais : ils fonctionnent toujours bien aussi


----------



## Gatika (15 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'enceintes intégrées, sur un MacPro, juste un haut-parleur de secours, c'est pas pareil !


 

autant pour moi   mais de secours de chez secours hein


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

En fait, c'est le minimum pour qu'il ne soit pas muet, mais c'est un MacPro, aussi, hein, le r&#244;le de ce HP, c'est juste de permettre &#224; SpeechText de s'exprimer, pas de passer de la musique !


----------



## Pennes (15 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, t'as pas le record ! Moi, au cul de mon PowerMac, j'ai un ampli Philips et une paire d'enceintes Siare achetés en ... septembre 1970 (l'ampli neuf, mais les enceintes, d'occaze) :rateau:
> 
> Ah, oui, j'oubliais : ils fonctionnent toujours bien aussi




:casse: :casse: 


Je m'incline...


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juin 2007)

:love: :love: Altec LansinG FX6021 :love: :love:


----------



## lilomine (15 Juin 2007)

Bon, je me suis décidé pour les enceintes.

J'ai choisi les Logitech Z4i. Esthétiquement c'est très bien avec mon nouvel Imac.  Par contre côté sonore... C'est ordinaire. Il n'y a pas beaucoup de médium et la basse est très limité. Pour travailler avec de la musique sur le Imac ça fera quand même l'affaire! 

 J'ai une salle de cinéma maison dédié avec de très bonnes enceintes pour me défouler!


----------



## ROB 59 (16 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
Ampli Sansui (1978)+Wharfedale Diamond


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2007)

Une chouette paire d'enceintes ! 





Je suis déjà très très loin !


----------



## Gatika (18 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une chouette paire d'enceintes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Elle risques de pousser fort &#224; un moment donn&#233; !

je suis toujours la


----------



## Nico IR (27 Juin 2007)

A priori les Harman Kardon font vraiment une unanimité folle .... mais pour 200 euros pensez vous que la qualité sonore sera meilleure qu'un microchaine JVC au même prix comme celle-ci par exemple http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/539120/art/jvc/micro-chaine-cd-dvd-divx.html

120 watt donc plus puissante contre 40 watt pour l'harman, tout en sachant que c'est pas la puissance qui fait la qualité sonore.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

je viens d'acheter des JBL spot

une tuerie niveau son et surtout coques noires et blanches interchangeables !!!

parfait quand on est tres Mac et qu'on jongle entre les 2 couleurs


----------



## Coltrane (27 Juin 2007)

Sur un Mac j'ai des Harman Kardon avec prise USB, sur un autre des JBL Creature, et enfin, le dernier est reli&#233; &#224; un ampli Harman Kardon avec une paire de colonnes Cabasse.
Le meilleur son, de tr&#232;s loin, est celui des "Cabasse", ensuite viennent les Harman Kardon puis les JBL.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

je pense acheter un iMic pour booster le son des enceintes et surtout ameliorer la qualite

en tout cas, je connaissais pas, tres bonne idee ca les Harman Kardon avec USB


----------



## guiguilap (27 Juin 2007)

Moi j'ai des superbes JBL Spyro , la m&#234;me collection que les Spots, moins exentriques 






Voil&#224; l'extrait d'un test effectu&#233; par un audiophile anglo-saxon.



> Si vos haut-parleurs de PC, d'iPod sont hors d'&#226;ge et que vous ne disposez pas d'un caisson de grave, je vous recommande de vous procurer le nouveau JBL Spyro. Avec un son clair, incroyable et un design unique, le Spyro vaut le coup. De plus, avec JBL vous aurez l'assurance de garder ce mat&#233;riel de qualit&#233; durant des ann&#233;es. Je dois bien l'avouer : ce sont peut-&#234;tre les meilleures enceintes JBL que j'ai &#233;cout&#233;es. Pour 130 dollars, vous d&#233;penserez peut-&#234;tre un peu plus que d'habitude mais la qualit&#233; que vous obtiendrez vous le fera vite oublier.



LE TEST COMPLET ICI


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Juin 2007)

Nico IR a dit:


> A priori les Harman Kardon font vraiment une unanimit&#233; folle .... mais pour 200 euros pensez vous que la qualit&#233; sonore sera meilleure qu'un microchaine JVC au m&#234;me prix comme celle-ci par exemple http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/539120/art/jvc/micro-chaine-cd-dvd-divx.html
> 
> 120 watt donc plus puissante contre 40 watt pour l'harman, tout en sachant que c'est pas la puissance qui fait la qualit&#233; sonore.



Ca depends ou tu les situes&#8230;  J'ai essay&#233; dans le saon mais c'est pas fait pour une trop grande piece&#8230; le son se perd&#8230;  alors que dans une chambre c'est le top&#8230;   Mais dans le salon on a tous un gros ampli home cin&#233;, alors si on veux ecouter la dessus on achete un petit airtunes & c'est regl&#233;&#8230;

Pour ce qui est de la mini chaine ce que tu montre sur ton lien, pour moi c'est vulgaire&#8230;  Je pr&#233;fererait 100 fois acheter des satellites harman que ton gros truc noir la&#8230;
Pour moi une mini chaine c'est ca &#8230; http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Micro/28391-D_M33_garantie_2_ans_.html?affcode=leguide

Moi j'aime bien aujourd'hui&#8230; C'est la course aux Watts, alors on achete n'importe quoi...

Donc effectivement au vu du prix, les satellites sont de raison&#8230;


----------



## Coltrane (27 Juin 2007)

enzo0511 a dit:


> tres bonne idee ca les Harman Kardon avec USB


L'avantage, c'est que la sortie audio reste libre pour y brancher un casque par exemple.
L'inconv&#233;nient est qu'elles ne fonctionnent que sur Mac. De toute fa&#231;on Harman Kardon n'en fait plus, et on ne peut les trouver que d'occasion.


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Juin 2007)

Coltrane a dit:


> L'avantage, c'est que la sortie audio reste libre pour y brancher un casque par exemple.
> L'inconvénient est qu'elles ne fonctionnent que sur Mac. De toute façon Harman Kardon n'en fait plus, et on ne peut les trouver que d'occasion.



Si tu va sur leur Site tu remarquera qu'il le présente toujours
& je sais qu'ils en produisent encore  d'ailleurs recemment on pensait qu'il allaient tourner la page pour faire autre chose mais visiblement


----------



## Nico IR (29 Juin 2007)

Voilà, j'ai craqué pour les Harman, le son est magnifique et très pur je trouve. Bien que les potes ont trouvé ça quand même cher pour ce que ça sortait. Le design doit aussi faire partie du prix  
Enfin, j'ai quand même bien gagné en qualité sonore par rapport à mes anciennes créatives.


----------



## jeanba3000 (29 Juin 2007)

Mon G5 gazouille sur des Fostex PM 0.5 d'occase, difficile de faire mieux avec 250&#8364;.

Dans le s&#233;jour, mon Powerbook raffole de ma cha&#238;ne hi-fi (Micromega + Magnepan)

Que du bonheur dans la maison !


----------



## Coltrane (29 Juin 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Si tu va sur leur Site tu remarquera qu'il le présente toujours
> & je sais qu'ils en produisent encore  d'ailleurs recemment on pensait qu'il allaient tourner la page pour faire autre chose mais visiblement


Je parlais du modèle avec pris USB qui lui ne se fait plus depuis longtemps. Sinon, je sais bien qu'elles se font toujours avec une prise jack 3,5.


----------



## Lobz (2 Juillet 2007)

Mon Logitech Z-680 me suffit largement, un son vraiment excellent.


----------



## I-bouk (2 Juillet 2007)

Comme anoncé dans ma signature, j'ai branché mon Pm sur mon amplis grace au cable optique puis le tout et diffusé sur mes deux principal enceintes de salon , ca arrache bien avec un superbe son ! Depuis que j'ai fait ca ( enfin j'avais déjà un peu près ca en jack avec mon ancien eMac ) bein la chaine hifi a disparu de chez moi


----------



## takamaka (2 Juillet 2007)

Gatika a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si vous avez pris des enceintes pour accomagnez votre mac et si votre mac a quelque peu réduit votre chaine stéréo en qualité d'objet de décoration
> 
> Personnelement j'ai commandé ce week end ce petit objet :
> Enceintes Harman Kardon Soundsticks II 2.1



J'ai le même matériel. RAS. 
Par contre, ca ne peut pas être comparé à ce qu'il y a dans le salon. Faut pas déconner

> jeanba3000 : le magnepan, c'est pour regarder des divx sur le powerbook?!  :rateau:


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2007)

Il y a aussi ce lien qui parle des enceintes mac en g&#233;n&#233;ral et des HK et JBL en particulier


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> Il y a aussi ce lien qui parle des enceintes mac en général et des HK et JBL en particulier



& le lien ?? :mouais:


----------



## Coltrane (2 Juillet 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> & le lien ?? :mouais:



Il l'a perdu en route.


----------



## silos (2 Juillet 2007)

JBL Spyro pour moi, et j'en suis très satisfait.

Je trouve toutefois les cables des enceintes trop épais par rapport à la taille des enceintes.


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> Il y a aussi ce lien qui parle des enceintes mac en général et des HK et JBL en particulier





DM-XM2 a dit:


> & le lien ?? :mouais:





Coltrane a dit:


> Il l'a perdu en route.



Tout ça pour donner envie d'utiliser la recherche  :sleep: ça ne marche pas avec ces gaillards 

Bon, pour vous macher le travail, suivez donc ce lien.


Ils sont de plus en plus paresseux, c'est incroyable  

On pourrait presque les réunir ces posts, non ?


----------



## takamaka (3 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> Ils sont de plus en plus paresseux, c'est incroyable


Tout fout le camp! Les gaillards n'aiment pas la fonction Recherche&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Juillet 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Tout fout le camp! Les gaillards n'aiment pas la fonction Recherche :rateau:



  AH oui mais nan mais Il a dit 



teo a dit:


> Il y a aussi ce lien qui



Rien ne me laisser presager qu'il s'agissait du forum !!!


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

silos a dit:


> JBL Spyro pour moi, et j'en suis très satisfait.
> 
> Je trouve toutefois les cables des enceintes trop épais par rapport à la taille des enceintes.



On a la mêmes :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> Tout &#231;a pour donner envie d'utiliser la recherche  :sleep: &#231;a ne marche pas avec ces gaillards
> 
> Bon, pour vous macher le travail, suivez donc ce lien.
> 
> ...



T'as raison, en plus les dates se recoupent pas, donc &#231;a ne sera pas le boxon &#224; suivre. Je fusionne !


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

Bone id&#233;e  Ca sera plus complet !


----------



## Coltrane (3 Juillet 2007)

Petite question: Est-ce qu' il y a une grande différence entre les JBL Encouter ou les Spot et les Harman Kardon au niveau de la restitution du son? Et par rapport au Creature?


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

Et tu aimes pas les JBL Spyro ?


----------



## Coltrane (4 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Et tu aimes pas les JBL Spyro ?



C'est la "petite fleur" qui me g&#232;ne, je trouve qu'elle fait un peu trop tape &#224; l'&#339;il, et puis je me demande si le HP dans la Spot n'est pas plus gros.
J'ai trouv&#233; des Encounter neuves &#224; moins de 100&#8364;, est-ce qu'elles valent le coup?
Et est ce que quelqu'un conna&#238;trait le diam&#232;tre du HP du caisson (du HP, pas de l'enceinte)?


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas la grosseur des hauts parleurs, qui comptent, c'est leur puissance   


Mon 666eme message, le chiffre du diable !!!!


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> C'est pas la grosseur des hauts parleurs, qui comptent, c'est leur puissance


Non, ce qui compte c'est tout!

- taille et la qualit&#233; de l'alimentation
- diam&#234;tre, longueur et mat&#233;riaux utilis&#233;s pour les c&#226;bles
- type de connectique
- qualit&#233; de fabrication du caisson (bois, verre&#8230
- haut-parleurs (type de membrane, etc&#8230
- environnement sonore
- capacit&#233; et qualit&#233; auditive de l'individu
- consommation abusive d'alcool ou de produits hallucinog&#232;nes (le mac &#233;tant un psychotrope puissant, bien entendu&#8230


----------



## Coltrane (4 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> C'est pas la grosseur des hauts parleurs, qui comptent, c'est leur puissance
> 
> 
> Mon 666eme message, le chiffre du diable !!!!


Que si, la "grosseur" des HP est primordiale, j'en veux pour preuve que tu n'auras pas de bonnes basses avec des petits diam&#232;tres. Par contre, je me fiche pas mal d'avoir 200 W avec un son pourrit.
Pour avoir des bonnes basses, il faut du volume, de m&#234;me que tu auras de meilleurs m&#233;diums avec des HP moyens plut&#244;t que des petits.
A ton avis, pourquoi les tweeters sont plus petits que les boomers?
Bien &#233;videmment, je parle en g&#233;n&#233;ral, car il y a des technologies en HiFi qui permettent dans certains cas d' obtenir de bons r&#233;sultats avec des HP sous dimensionn&#233;s par rapport &#224; leur usage habituel.
Bon, je file chez Surcouf &#233;couter les "Encounter".


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'ai les spyro :love: aussi &#231;a marche achement bien  m&#234;me si je lorgne sur un ampli NAD avec des studio lab au cul  mais bon...


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

On est 3 a avoir les Spyro :love: :love: :love:


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> On est 3 a avoir les Spyro :love: :love: :love:


heu et ca te rassure? :rateau: :casse:


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Nan, ca montre qu'elles ont du succ&#233;s  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Nan, ca montre qu'elles ont du succ&#233;s  :love: :love: :love:


Dans ce cas, donnes plut&#244;t ton avis l&#224;. C'est toujours int&#233;ressant d'avoir un retour des utilisateurs sur le mat&#233;riel&#8230;


----------



## Coltrane (4 Juillet 2007)

A y'est, c'est fait, j'ai achet&#233; les Encounter.
Mes Creature font p&#226;le figure &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, elles prennent une claque sur tout le spectre sonore.
Par contre, les Harman Kardon sont un peu meilleures dans les graves, et encore, elles ne se font pas grand mal.
J'ai test&#233; avec "Also Sprach Zarathustra, op.30: Einleitung", qui est un bon morceau pour tester les graves. Sur la fin du morceaux les JBL saturent, avec le son r&#233;gl&#233; au maxi, par contre les HK sont sur des rails.
Pour les medium et les aigus, je trouve une meilleure d&#233;finition avec les Encounter, mais l&#224; o&#249; elles ont vraiment un avantage, c'est dans l'orientation du son venant des satellites.
Avec les HK, il faut &#234;tre en face et bien les orienter.
Donc, je ne regrette pas mon achat; pour 99&#8364;, elles valent le coup, mais dommage que je ne sois pas Anglais, je les ai vues &#224; 49&#163; sur l' Apple store UK (74&#8364.


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

Coltrane a dit:


> A y'est, c'est fait, j'ai acheté les Encounter.
> Mes Creature font pâle figure à côté, elles prennent une claque sur tout le spectre sonore.
> Par contre, les Harman Kardon sont un peu meilleures dans les graves, et encore, elles ne se font pas grand mal.
> J'ai testé avec "Also Sprach Zarathustra, op.30: Einleitung", qui est un bon morceau pour tester les graves. Sur la fin du morceaux les JBL saturent, avec le son réglé au maxi, par contre les HK sont sur des rails.
> ...


Idem. Feedback intéressant. 
Fais un tour - ici, ca peut servir


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

F&#233;licitation pour ton achat


----------



## Coltrane (4 Juillet 2007)

Merci. J'ai dû mettre le caisson sous le bureau; il le faisait trop vibrer et il y avait des sons parasites. En fait ce n'est pas le caisson qui saturait, mais le bureau.  Maintenant ça va mieux, mais je me demande si je peux le laisser allumé tout le temps comme les Harman Kardon. Je n'ai pas envie de me mettre à quatre pattes plusieurs fois par jour. Qu' en pensez-vous?


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Moi je laisse toujours mes enceintes allum&#233;es


----------



## Coltrane (4 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je laisse toujours mes enceintes allum&#233;es


Ben si tu n'as pas de souci avec, je vais faire la m&#234;me chose.

Je me demandais un truc: quand on appuie simultan&#233;ment sur les deux touches du satellite droit, &#231;a coupe le son; est-ce que c'est une sorte de veille?


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Non, simplement un volume muet 

Laisse les allum&#233;es sans rien toucher, mes enceintes sont allum&#233;es non stop depuis plus d'un an (c'est pas des JBL mais c'est pareil)


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Juillet 2007)

Salut tout le monde!
Je voulais juste dire que j'ai acheté les JBL encounter et qu'elles sont tres satisfaisantes!!
Le son est sublime!
Probleme cependant:les boutons de commande ne fonctionnent pas tout le temps!!!


----------



## IceandFire (10 Juillet 2007)

t'as fait la mise &#224; jour ? yavait un soucis avec certain mac intel et enceintes


----------



## Coltrane (11 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> t'as fait la mise à jour ? yavait un soucis avec certain mac intel et enceintes



Quelle MàJ?
Cela fait maintenant une bonne semaine que j'ai les Encouters et je me régale toujours autant à les écouter. Je confirme qu'elles valent les Soundsticks pourtant deux fois plus chères.
imacg5mortel, chez-moi, les boutons fonctionnent bien, mais il faut que tes doigts soient un peu humides. Essaye de les humecter un peu. Si tu fais un test avec un objet, tu verras que ça ne marchera pas.


----------



## davdenice (22 Juillet 2007)

Salut ! les amis.
J'entend dire ici ou là que plusieurs personnes utilisent leur chaîne HI-FI pour écouter la musique de leur Mac, ou bien on viré la partie HI-FI pour ne se servir que du Mac , de l'ampli et des HP. Par contre j'aimerai bien savoir à quoi ça ressemble. Vous avez des photos de vos installations ?


----------



## Coltrane (23 Juillet 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> Salut ! les amis.
> J'entend dire ici ou l&#224; que plusieurs personnes utilisent leur cha&#238;ne HI-FI pour &#233;couter la musique de leur Mac, ou bien on vir&#233; la partie HI-FI pour ne se servir que du Mac , de l'ampli et des HP. Par contre j'aimerai bien savoir &#224; quoi &#231;a ressemble. Vous avez des photos de vos installations ?











Photo n&#176;1: enceintes Creature 
Photo n&#176;2: enceintes JBL Encounters et Soundsticks Harman Kardon; les caissons sont dans le meuble en bas &#224; droite de la photo.
Tous les ordis sont aussi reli&#233;s &#224; la HiFi via Airtunes.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2007)

c'est ton caisson de basse le gros machin noir en bas ?


----------



## Coltrane (23 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> c'est ton caisson de basse le gros machin noir en bas ?



Le truc plein de poils, c'est mon pot de colle.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2007)

ah toi aussi t'en as un...


----------



## Coltrane (23 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ah toi aussi t'en as un...



H&#233; oui! Et il est plus fort que la super glue 3.
Puis, par cette belle journ&#233;e de juillet, bien pluvieuse... il ne fait pas un temps &#224; mettre un Bouvier Suisse dehors.


----------



## Galphanet (23 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ah toi aussi t'en as un...



Le mien est moins encombrant...

Bref, chez moi ça ressemble à cela (la photo a été prise avec un portable donc c'est pas excellent..)


----------



## Coltrane (23 Juillet 2007)

Ton imac ne chauffe pas l'été derrière la vitre quand le soleil tape dessus?
Un copain est obligé de mettre un ventilateur derrière le sien (G5).


----------



## Galphanet (23 Juillet 2007)

Coltrane a dit:


> Ton imac ne chauffe pas l'été derrière la vitre quand le soleil tape dessus?
> Un copain est obligé de mettre un ventilateur derrière le sien (G5).


Non parce que c'est orienté nord 
Et je ferme des fois les volets (mais vraiment occasionnellement !)


----------



## takamaka (23 Juillet 2007)

Pour &#233;couter du son, j'utilise la Hi-Fi&#8230;
Pour &#233;couter de la zik en travaillant, j'utilise mon mac.


----------



## Nanaky (15 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Je me permet de remonter le fil pour poser une chtite question :

En gros moi je n'écoute ma musique qu'avec mon Imac (cor2 duo), je suis assez exiggent en son mais pas non plus hyper tatillon alors que dois je faire ?
J'hésite entre un systeme Hifi style :

http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/ChainesCompos/A109_CDX397_C400.html
donc un certain prix quand même...

Ou avec moins chère :

http://www.harmankardon.com/product_detail.aspx?Region=EUROPE&Country=FR&Language=FRE&cat=MME&prod=SOUNDSTICKSII&sType=C
Sachant que jécoute beaucoup de musique (du rock surtout), utilise le mac pour mes compo a la guitare électrique, et regarde la plupart de mes films sur le mac.

Quel différence je vais avoir entre ces deux style de systeme ??

Merci


----------



## guiguilap (15 Août 2007)

Ca d&#233;pend d'ou vient ta musique... 

Si c'est des MP3 ou titres iTunes 128k , ach&#232;tes les SoundStick.

Si tu as du son en qualit&#233; CD ou itunes 256k, ach&#232;tes une vraie ampli


----------



## takamaka (15 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ca d&#233;pend d'ou vient ta musique...
> Si c'est des MP3 ou titres iTunes 128k , ach&#232;tes les SoundStick.
> Si tu as du son en qualit&#233; CD ou itunes 256k, ach&#232;tes une vraie ampli


Parfait! 



Nanaky a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous !






guiguilap a dit:


> Je me permet de remonter le fil pour poser une chtite question


Fais comme chez toi! 


guiguilap a dit:


> En gros moi je n'&#233;coute ma musique qu'avec mon Imac (cor2 duo), je suis assez exiggent en son mais pas non plus hyper tatillon alors que dois je faire ?


exigeant? :mouais:



guiguilap a dit:


> J'h&#233;site entre un systeme Hifi style :
> http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/ChainesCompos/A109_CDX397_C400.html
> donc un certain prix quand m&#234;me...


Oui et avec un son bien _cristallin_ quand m&#234;me&#8230;



guiguilap a dit:


> Ou avec moins ch&#232;re :
> http://www.harmankardon.com/product_detail.aspx?Region=EUROPE&Country=FR&Language=FRE&cat=MME&prod=SOUNDSTICKSII&sType=C
> Sachant que j&#233;coute beaucoup de musique (du rock surtout), utilise le mac pour mes compo a la guitare &#233;lectrique, et regarde la plupart de mes films sur le mac.


Le couple  Imac+Soundsticks est coh&#233;rent. Ces sticks ont la faveur de nombreux utilisateurs. Moi compris. :style:
Dans la mesure ou tu passes le plus clair de ton temps &#224; visionner des films ou surfer sur la toile, ton choix est vite fait, non? Et puis comme ca, tu ne manges pas tes &#233;conomies!



guiguilap a dit:


> Quel diff&#233;rence je vais avoir entre ces deux style de systeme ??


Ben l'un est d&#233;di&#233; &#224; un poste informatique, l'autre &#224; un ampli et des enceintes 3 voies, , donc 
En gros soit tu roules en 2CV sur une nationale, soit en Golf sur une autoroute&#8230;


----------



## Nanaky (15 Août 2007)

Les r&#233;ponses sont claires ! Merci beaucoup !

Rien a redire  

Juste une tite question : La diff&#233;rence entre des MP3 (venant de CD ou du Itunes Music store) et de CD originaux est elle si flagrante que &#231;a ?

( ce que je voulais dire par "exigent" c'est que j'aime &#233;couter fort sans perte de qualit&#233;, et surtout le son de la guitare bien pr&#233;sent)


----------



## takamaka (15 Août 2007)

Nanaky a dit:


> Les réponses sont claires ! Merci beaucoup !
> Rien a redire





Nanaky a dit:


> Juste une tite question : La différence entre des MP3 (venant de CD ou du Itunes Music store) et de CD originaux est elle si flagrante que ça ?


Il est vrai qu'en fonction de l'encodage, on arrive à percevoir la perte de qualité. Mais il est de "bon ton" de considérer la qualité et la nature de ton système audio, et cela commence par tes oreilles!


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2007)

Un petit comparatif chez Inpact Virtuel

Les SoundSticks semblent vraiment les meilleures !


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Un petit comparatif chez Inpact Virtuel
> 
> Les SoundSticks semblent vraiment les meilleures !


Sauf que dans le test, il n'y a pas les AltacLansing FX6021.  
:love:


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Sauf que dans le test, il n'y a pas les AltacLansing FX6021.
> :love:



Le problème chez Altec, c'est que dans quasi tous les modèles les basses sont bien trop fortes (surtout surdimensionnées) et que tu ne peux qu'avoir des ennuis avec tes voisins ...


----------



## 406 (16 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Sauf que dans le test, il n'y a pas les AltacLansing FX6021.
> :love:


je plussois



melaure a dit:


> Le problème chez Altec, c'est que dans quasi tous les modèles les basses sont bien trop fortes (surtout surdimensionnées) et que tu ne peux qu'avoir des ennuis avec tes voisins ...


d'où la commande filaire fourni avec pour baisser les basses par ex pi bon, si on a des voisins, vaut mieux pas le mettre par terre direct. plaque de marbre et tapis.


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2007)

406 a dit:


> d'où la commande filaire fourni avec pour baisser les basses par ex pi bon, si on a des voisins, vaut mieux pas le mettre par terre direct. plaque de marbre et tapis.



Même en baissant les basses au minimum sur mes ATP, elles sont encore beaucoup trop fortes. De ce coté là, c'est mal conçu et je prendrais une autre marque la prochaine, probablement Harman Kardon


----------



## 406 (16 Août 2007)

ne serais tu pas en plein dans un node tout simplement ?


----------



## takamaka (16 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Sauf que dans le test, il n'y a pas les AltacLansing FX6021.
> :love:


Parce que sous l'aspect cosm&#233;tique, c'est du toc?! 
C'est aussi simple que ca&#8230; :rateau: 



406 a dit:


> d'o&#249; la commande filaire fourni avec pour baisser les basses par ex pi bon, si on a des voisins, vaut mieux pas le mettre par terre direct. plaque de marbre et tapis.


En m&#234;me temps, on ne peut pas confondre basse et marteau piqueur 

=>[]


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Parce que sous l'aspect cosm&#233;tique, c'est du toc?!
> C'est aussi simple que ca&#8230; :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...


T'aimes pas l'aluminium, avec des petites grilles? 

Moi, je trouve que &#231;a se mari avec mon MBP. :style:


----------



## takamaka (17 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> T'aimes pas l'aluminium, avec des petites grilles?


Non, ce que j'aime c'est le son :rateau:


----------



## teo (17 Août 2007)

406 a dit:


> je plussois
> 
> 
> d'où la commande filaire fourni avec pour baisser les basses par ex pi bon, si on a des voisins, vaut mieux pas le mettre par terre direct. plaque de marbre et tapis.



Oui, c'est d'ailleurs à conseiller à chacun, car que ce soit pour son ordi ou son _cinémalamaison_, trop de basses est mauvais pour les relations en immeuble. Une discussion avec un ingénieur acousticien m'a vite fait comprendre que rien est prévu pour supporter ce gros son. C'est peut-être cool quand on se fait une nuit Star Wars en 5.1 un soir de semaine, mais c'est peu respectueux de son entourage. De mon côté mon caisson JBL Invader est sur des patins en mousse isolants et j'ai nettement baissé le niveau des basses.


----------



## takamaka (17 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> Oui, c'est d'ailleurs &#224; conseiller &#224; chacun, car que ce soit pour son ordi ou son _cin&#233;malamaison_, trop de basses est mauvais pour les relations en immeuble. Une discussion avec un ing&#233;nieur acousticien m'a vite fait comprendre que rien est pr&#233;vu pour supporter ce gros son. C'est peut-&#234;tre cool quand on se fait une nuit Star Wars en 5.1 un soir de semaine, mais c'est peu respectueux de son entourage. De mon c&#244;t&#233; mon caisson JBL Invader est sur des patins en mousse isolants et j'ai nettement baiss&#233; le niveau des basses.


Hum&#8230;*je crois mon cher T&#233;o qu'on ne peut pas ne pas dire que tu as absolument raison.
Je dirais m&#234;me que l'on peut distinguer 2 classes d'utilisateurs:
Y'a ceux qui &#233;coutent les basses, et ceux qui &#233;coutent la musique.
A n'en pas douter tu fais parti du second groupe.


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Août 2007)

Effectivement j'ai du baisser les basses, mais fort heureusement elles sont moins pr&#233;sentes sur ce mod&#232;le que dans l'ensemble de la gamme d'Altec.


----------



## ibuz (21 Août 2007)

je lis ce forum depuis quelque temps et puis voila!  
j'ai craqué, un saut à la FNAC et hop une paire de soundstick II :love: 

Il faut dire que j'ai pas mal hésité depuis quelques semaines.

Et puis suite à un changement d'aménagement le mac mini avait perdu ses cabasses via un ampli.

Bon, après un petit test perso, les soundstick ont un super son, mais un peu trop directionnel à mon gout. 

Et beaucoup moins péchu que mon ampli... 

ps lecteur du forum depuis des années; mais que 2 messages


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2007)

ibuz a dit:


> je lis ce forum depuis quelque temps et puis voila!
> j'ai craqué, un saut à la FNAC et hop une paire de soundstick II :love:


 
Petit veinard. A chaque fois que je garde un peu de liquide, y a toujours une autre dépense qui me tombe dessus ...



ibuz a dit:


> Il faut dire que j'ai pas mal hésité depuis quelques semaines.
> 
> Et puis suite à un changement d'aménagement le mac mini avait perdu ses cabasses via un ampli.
> 
> Bon, après un petit test perso, les soundstick ont un super son, mais un peu trop directionnel à mon gout.



Que veux-tu dire ? Les enceintes emettent sur un triangle étroit ?



ibuz a dit:


> Et beaucoup moins péchu que mon ampli...



Ton ampli ? Mais avec quelles enceintes ? Un ampli ça ne produit pas de son tout seul ...


----------



## ibuz (22 Août 2007)

ample denon
enceintes cabasses caprera:rateau:


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2007)

ibuz a dit:


> ample denon
> enceintes cabasses caprera:rateau:



J'ai pas du tout l'impression qu'on compare des produits de même gamme ... Petit marrant, va !


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Août 2007)

ben moi j'en suis franchement satisfait de mes altec lansing fx6021...même s'il est vrai que les basses sont bien présentes, ce sont les seules enceintes que j'ai essayées qui sont dignes de remplacer mes JBL creature...
juste un avis


----------



## ibuz (22 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai pas du tout l'impression qu'on compare des produits de même gamme ... Petit marrant, va !


Un peu d'humour ... vu l'heure

Mais blague à part, le son est limpide voir cristalin sur les aigus et médium
Mais en position poste de travail, la directivité des enceintes est assez sensible. Rien à redire si on s'eloingne un peu

Pour l'instant, très satisfait. Je vous en dirais plus après quelques écoutes suplémentaires.


----------



## raphpascual (22 Août 2007)

Bonjour, 
En revanche, je sais pas si c'est pareil chez vous, mais quand je d&#233;branche le jack de mes SoundSticks elles se mettent a bourdonner, une fois le jack branch&#233; plus rien. C'est normal docteur?


----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2007)

Loui,  ca le fait avec toutes


----------



## raphpascual (22 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Loui,  ca le fait avec toutes



Merci pour l'info  
C'est car m&#234;me ass&#233; g&#234;nant ce petit d&#233;tail, en plus j'ai branch&#233; une ralonge de 10 metres au bout du jack pour les &#233;loigner un peu et l&#224;   

j'ai vite chang&#233; d'id&#233;e


----------



## Nanaky (27 Août 2007)

Sur vos conseils je me suis procuré les Harman/kardon et j'en suis très satisfait !
Du pur bonheur !!! ça change des enceinte de l'imac :rateau: 

Le subwoofer pousser à fond c'est un vrai plaisir !!

Je suis conquis !


----------



## takamaka (27 Août 2007)

Nanaky a dit:


> Sur vos conseils je me suis procuré les Harman/kardon et j'en suis très satisfait !
> Du pur bonheur !!! ça change des enceinte de l'imac :rateau:
> 
> Le subwoofer pousser à fond c'est un vrai plaisir !!
> ...


Félicitations!


----------



## Steph-24 (28 Août 2007)

Salut à tous,

J'ai relu presque tout le sujet car j'envisage d'acheter un kit 2.1.
Mais après avoir vu tout vos avis, j'hésites encore plus 

J'étais un moment parti sur les Harman Kardon mais je me pose des questions concernant le design de ces derniers.

Ca fait maintenant plusieurs années qu'ils existent et n'y aura t'il pas bientôt une mise à jours ?

Et enfin, y a t il vraiment une différence entre les JBL, les harman kardon et les Altec Lansing ?


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Et enfin, y a t il vraiment une diff&#233;rence entre les JBL, les harman kardon et les Altec Lansing ?



Ah que wouiii...

Perso, m&#234;me si j'ai les Spyro de JBL, je trouve que les Sounds Sticks de HK est meilleur.


----------



## takamaka (28 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Et enfin, y a t il vraiment une différence entre les JBL, les harman kardon et les Altec Lansing ?


Comme le sous-entend NightWalker, "y'a pas photo !"


----------



## Steph-24 (28 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Comme le sous-entend NightWalker, "y'a pas photo !"



Donc si je comprend bien, les HK valent la différence de prix ?


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Donc si je comprend bien, les HK valent la différence de prix ?


Ma réponse perso, oui. C'est ce que j'ai offert à mes parents. Pourtant je suis très content de mes Spyro :love:


----------



## takamaka (28 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Donc si je comprend bien, les HK valent la diff&#233;rence de prix ?


Quand tu ach&#233;tes un mac, c'est pour vivre une exp&#233;rience unique, non?&#8230; et bien l&#224; c'est la m&#234;me chose !


----------



## Steph-24 (29 Août 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ma réponse perso, oui. C'est ce que j'ai offert à mes parents. Pourtant je suis très content de mes Spyro :love:






takamaka a dit:


> Quand tu achétes un mac, c'est pour vivre une expérience unique, non? et bien là c'est la même chose !



Merci pour vos réponses les gars !  

Je fais faire un tour en ville cet aprem pour voir si je peux les voir en vrai ces Harman kardon. 

Je les ai trouvé à 160 sur LDLC. Quelqu'un connait-il un site où les trouver encore moins cher ?  

Encore merci


----------



## takamaka (29 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses les gars !


De nada! 


Steph-24 a dit:


> Je les ai trouvé à 160 sur LDLC. Quelqu'un connait-il un site où les trouver encore moins cher ?



Frais de livraison compris?


----------



## Steph-24 (29 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> De nada!
> 
> 
> Frais de livraison compris?



Bonne question 
J'avais pas fais gaffe 

173,36   avec les frais de ports


----------



## Pooley (29 Août 2007)

j'ai eu des HK soundstick II pour mes 18 ans et elles sont...géniales 

si jamais je pouvais me trouver un apple studio display 20 pouces (ceux en plastique transparent) pour aller avec le mbp ç'eut été le pied mais bon.

enfin bref l'essentiel c'est que ces enceintes sont du pur bonheur et que le son qui en sort est d'une qualité...décoiffante à partir d'un certain volume ^^ 

seul regret : pas d'interrupteur, on est obligé de les débrancher pour les eteindre...


----------



## takamaka (29 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Bonne question
> J'avais pas fais gaffe
> 
> 173,36  &#8364; avec les frais de ports


Alors c'est "juste" un peu moins cher sur Cdiscount, et apr&#232;s v&#233;rification le produit est &#233;galement en stock chez Rue du Commerce.
Sinon, il doit bien avoir un coupon de r&#233;duc' &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer sur la toile&#8230; ca ne te rendra pas riche mais ca peut participer &#224; "absorber" les frais de livraison.


----------



## Steph-24 (29 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Alors c'est "juste" un peu moins cher sur Cdiscount, et après vérification le produit est également en stock chez Rue du Commerce.
> Sinon, il doit bien avoir un coupon de réduc' à récupérer sur la toile ca ne te rendra pas riche mais ca peut participer à "absorber" les frais de livraison.



Merci pour l'astuce 
Je suis allé voir en magasin cet aprem et bon le design est assez spécial.
Même si c'est la qualité du son qui m'intéresse le plus, je trouve quand même le design un peu "dépassé". Je préfère par exemple les JBL sur ce plan là.

J'hésite donc encore un peu. Je pense que je vais encore réfléchir quelques temps


----------



## NightWalker (29 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> J'h&#233;site donc encore un peu. Je pense que je vais encore r&#233;fl&#233;chir quelques temps



Tu n'h&#233;siteras plus avec celle-ci


----------



## raphpascual (29 Août 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu n'h&#233;siteras plus avec celle-ci



Non, plus d'h&#233;sitation possible !
Pas cher en plus  



> La BeoLab 4 est disponible dans le commerce &#224; un tarif de 1200 Euros la paire



PS :
Je ne sais pas si les frais de livraison sont inclu ou non


----------



## NightWalker (29 Août 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Non, plus d'hésitation possible !
> Pas cher en plus
> 
> 
> ...



bien sur que non... ben voyons...


----------



## takamaka (29 Août 2007)

Qu'ils sont beaux les produits "Philips"


----------



## CERDAN (29 Août 2007)

Qui est fan de B&O i&#231;i ?


----------



## CERDAN (29 Août 2007)

A priori, la seule chose que je n'aime pas chez eux c'est leur baladeur.


----------



## Yannoux (30 Août 2007)

Bonjour a toutes et tous,

alors c'est peut etre un peu hors sujet mais je tente quand meme.
Voila je cherche a savoir quel est le diametre des diodes des satellites sur les enceintes JBL Creature II, car je voudrais en changer la couleur en bleu comme sur la premiere version parce que le vert pas beau informatique ca fait pas joli.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ? 

Merci


----------



## takamaka (30 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Qui est fan de B&O i&#231;i ?


Pas moi!



Yannoux a dit:


> Bonjour a toutes et tous





Yannoux a dit:


> je voudrais en changer la couleur en bleu comme sur la premiere version parce que le vert pas beau informatique ca fait pas joli. [&#8230;] Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


Je d&#233;teste le tunning!


----------



## NightWalker (30 Août 2007)

Bonjour,



Yannoux a dit:


> Bonjour a toutes et tous,
> 
> alors c'est peut etre un peu hors sujet mais je tente quand meme.
> Voila je cherche a savoir quel est le diametre des diodes des satellites sur les enceintes JBL Creature II, car je voudrais en changer la couleur en bleu comme sur la premiere version parce que le vert pas beau informatique ca fait pas joli.
> ...



A ta place je ferai l'inverse, je commencerai par l'enlever, au moins tu seras sur que tu peux l'enlever. Avec tu peux maintenant trouver son remplaçant en bleu dans un magasin électronique.


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Août 2007)

Merci les gars pour votre aide. 

J'hésite toujours en j'aimerais savoir ce que vous, vous me conseillerez d'acheter pour écouter de la musique et regarder des séries/films sur mon ordi. (Musique en AAC/192 et films en DVD ou H264/AAC5.1) ?

Et bien sûr, si vous connaissez des modèles similaires eux JBL / Harman Kardon et des prix allant de 50 à 200, je suis preneur. Une sorte de liste on va dire...  

PS: J'adore B&O surtout pour la qualité de leur produit. Mon père a une chaine de chez eux qui doit avoir environ 25-30 ans et qui fonctionne plus que bien. Elle est d'ailleurs complété aujourd'hui avec un lecteur CD Harman Kardon qui a plus de 15 ans. J'imagine même pas un lecteur CD classique tenir aussi longtemps. Surtout qu'il y a 15 ans, les lecteurs CD commençaient à peine à percer.

Désolé pour ce long PS  (Plus grand que le message d'ailleurs  )


----------



## steiner (31 Août 2007)

En attendant mon iMac et pour aller avec, je me suis acheté les enceintes JBL creature 2 liquid metal 
C'est incroyable comme ca change comparé à mes betes anciennes enceintes 
J'atta que ma mère soit partie pour faire un test a volume plus pousser 
Je vous tien au courant mais jusque maintenant le seul défaut c est que le bouton des Bass est monté à l'envers, ou l'écriture en dessous si vs préféré. Enfait pour augmenter les bass faut aller vers - et pour diminuer vers +
Et idem pour le treble
Sinon ca dech


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2007)

Les Altec Lansing FX6021  :love:


----------



## steiner (2 Septembre 2007)

Voici quelques photos pour vous montrer &#224; quoi ca ressemble 
pic1
pic2
pic3

Ceci d&#233;chainera peut-etre les commentaires ^^


Premier commentaire : &#231;a ne valait pas la peine d'ouvrir un fil pour &#231;a, il y en a d&#233;j&#224; un. Maintenant, je dois fusionner les deux !


----------



## Yannoux (2 Septembre 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> A ta place je ferai l'inverse, je commencerai par l'enlever, au moins tu seras sur que tu peux l'enlever. Avec tu peux maintenant trouver son remplaçant en bleu dans un magasin électronique.



Merci de ta reponse NightWalker, j'ai deja regarde on peut facilement changer (cruci, fer a souder, carton & etain ), je voulais savoir le diametre pour eviter de l'enlever au cas ou je ne trouverais pas le jour meme les diodes de remplacement et ainsi eviter de faire une gaffe au niveau materiel en l'allumant sans sa diode  mais je crois bien que ca va etre la seule solution, plus qu'a denicher un magasin d'electronique dans le pays Bordelais:love: :rateau:  (pas trop dur)

Sinon les JBL Creature II sont largement suffisante pour ecouter et regarder pour pas trop cher, sinon il y a le systeme ultra audio space 50.1 de Altec Kardon JBL SonyStation version 2030 a environ 5000000000000000000000 Euros!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
Bon je sors...:rose:


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Septembre 2007)

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire pourquoi je ne trouve plus de JBL Spot en Noir ?

Sont-ils en fin de vie ?


----------



## Yannoux (4 Septembre 2007)

Salut 24 !

Ben j'ai trouve ca sur la FN** : http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/Article.aspx?PRID=1904331

Et apparement la coque est interchangeable donc voila pourquoi elles sont pas presentees en noir.
Enfin voila si ca peut t'aider....


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Septembre 2007)

Yannoux a dit:


> Salut 24 !
> 
> Ben j'ai trouve ca sur la FN** : http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/Article.aspx?PRID=1904331
> 
> ...



Ok merci Yannoux. J'avais pas pensé à chercher sur le site de la Fnac


----------



## chacha95 (12 Septembre 2008)

Voilà, je viens d'offrir à mon mac pro les Harman Kardon Soundsticks II. C'est un régal pour les oreilles.

Quelle puretée dans le son avec des basses tout en rondeur ! J'adore ! Juste cette veilleuse bleue qui m'intrigue... Je sais pas si vous la laissez allumée la nuit, moi j'hésite.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Septembre 2008)

t'inquiètes pas... c'est très reposant cette couleur


----------



## guiguilap (13 Septembre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Qui est fan de B&O içi ?



Moi...  J'ai une chaîne Hifi, une platine vinyle, des enceintes et casque...


----------



## chacha95 (13 Septembre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> t'inquiètes pas... c'est très reposant cette couleur


 C'est mieux en tout cas que du vert fluo ou du rouge vif ! 

Si la couleur m'embête de trop, je coupe la multiprise (qui fait office de bouton d'alimentation pour mes enceintes)


----------



## Pat1763 (17 Septembre 2008)

Contrairement à beaucoup d'entre vous, je n'ai pas offert des H/K Soundsticks II à mon Mac, j'ai en fait offert un Mac à mes H/K ! 

Je les avais déjà avant mon switch, du temps où j'avais la chance d'écouter le doux ronronnement de mon PC en même temps que la musique provenant des Soundstick... 

J'ai conservé la même config sur mon Mac Mini : Soundsticks alimentées pas un Creative XMod branché sur la prise USB. C'est maintenant un vrai plaisir d'écouter de la musique dans un silence absolu : pas de bruit de fond ! 

En tout cas, je n'achèterai jamais un système sonore chez une marque "informatique" : à chacun sa spécialité... Les marques audio sont les seules selon moi à savoir réaliser des enceintes sachant respecter un équilibre tonal acceptable, et donner une signature sonore qui se respecte à toute reproduction musicale ! 




chacha95 a dit:


> C'est mieux en tout cas que du vert fluo ou du rouge vif !
> 
> Si la couleur m'embête de trop, je coupe la multiprise (qui fait office de bouton d'alimentation pour mes enceintes)


 
C'est ce que je fais pour ma part : comme la prise est difficile d'accès, j'utilise une télécommande RF qui permet de servir d'interrupteur en coupant le courant sur un module gigogne. 

Vu que le Mac, le H/K Soundsticks et le Xmod sont dans ma chambre, j'ai moyennement envie de contempler un arbre de Noël en pleine nuit...


----------



## cillab (26 Janvier 2015)

InspecteurHarry a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Heureux possesseur d'un iMac G5 20" avec iSight intégrée, j'aimerai ajouter des enceintes.
> 
> ...




il n'y a pas photos  créatures c'est nikel   SoundSticksII  sont plus puissantes  j'ais deux paires de créature ,et  mon fils a l'hartman kardon  elle est plus puissante
il y a plus de basse:beaver::beaver:


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2015)

j'ai des JBL creature 1. Bien, mais ça vieillit mal ! la mousse autour des membranes part en miette. Tu peux demander à Google.
Je vais changer pour des Bose Companion 20 (mais c'est un peu plus cher).
Si tu peux les essayer, tu seras convaincu


----------



## cillab (26 Janvier 2015)

guiguilap a dit:


> A prioris, c'est des coques qui s'interchangent !  Je crois que je vais les acheter plus je les vois plus je suis accro
> 
> 
> *Il adopte un style et un concept totalement nouveaux. JBL Spyro pousse le design et la fonctionnalit&#233; dans une direction totalement nouvelle et offre aux utilisateurs le son le plus innovant du moment. Les haut-parleurs satellites JBL Spyro affichent un design exceptionnel et sont reli&#233;s par des c&#226;bles tissus. JBL Spyro sera tout d&#8217;abord disponible en coloris blanc froid orn&#233; de la griffe des cr&#233;ateurs. JBL Spyro restitue un son pur et puissant dans l&#8217;un des designs les plus &#233;l&#233;gants de la famille des haut-parleurs JBL. Il est compatible avec les Mac et les PC (ordinateurs portables et de bureau), ainsi qu&#8217;avec les lecteurs MP3, les consoles de jeux, les lecteurs de DVD portables, etc... Le syst&#232;me audio JBL Spyro tire profit de la derni&#232;re technologie de haut-parleurs Odyssey&#174; ainsi que des 60 ans d&#8217;exp&#233;rience de l&#8217;entreprise pour offrir un son pur au niveau du haut-parleur m&#233;dial et des r&#233;ponses de basses sensationnelles. Gr&#226;ce &#224; une conception industrielle brevet&#233;e, ces haut-parleurs b&#233;n&#233;ficient d&#8217;un tout petit encombrement et d'une sortie de basses plus importante que la plupart des haut-parleurs de ce type. Le syst&#232;me JBL Spyro peut r&#233;tablir le r&#233;glage du volume tel qu&#8217;il l&#8217;&#233;tait lors du dernier arr&#234;t de l&#8217;ordinateur. Il se sert &#233;galement d&#8217;une interface utilisateur et de touches de volume &#233;l&#233;gantes. Les haut-parleurs satellites affichent une puissance de 6 Watts, le caisson de basses une puissance de 24 Watts.*[/QUO
> ...


----------



## KERRIA (1 Février 2015)

personnellement ayant les deux, je trouve système HK supérieur...sauf que attention aux basses qui ont tendance à colorer les médiums si réglées en boîte à "boum boum"  ....

Le Bon Soir


----------

